# Recommend me a Polish and Wax



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

For my White MY13 GTR

Ideally from here Car Care Products | Detailing Products | UK - Clean Your Car

Should I be do it in the following stages?

Pre wash
2 bucket wash
Polish
Clay bar
Sealant

I'm pretty new to all this so any tips would be great.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

After you wash you'll need a drying towel or blower of some sort. 
Once dry you'll clay bar but I wouldn't recommend this every time you wash, it's unnecessary and will be detrimental to the paintwork in my opinion
You'd then polish or wax and seal.
Swissvax if you have no budget


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Zaino Z2/6/8 sealant system. If you want to put a wax on top you can but it's not necessary. I think it's great stuff and have been using it for the last 6 years.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Check out the Polished Bliss website. There are guides there as well as some very good quality car care products.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

As above polished bliss website, free postage too from them.
auto finesse range if stuff is so good.

Auto finesse illusion wAx is bloody awesome, for machine polishing 3m stuff is good but once again take a look at the 3 stage auto finesse polishes too


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

shakysco said:


> As above polished bliss website, free postage too from them.
> auto finesse range if stuff is so good.
> 
> Auto finesse illusion wAx is bloody awesome, for machine polishing 3m stuff is good but once again take a look at the 3 stage auto finesse polishes too


I've ordered some Auto Finesse Tough coat, Dodo Juice lite and some shampoo


----------



## marco220 (Apr 16, 2015)

Im working few yrs with Mequairs componds and I love them! Easy to work with and great effects!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

AdnanK said:


> I've ordered some Auto Finesse Tough coat, Dodo Juice lite and some shampoo


Auto Finesse Tough coat - yep - used this before...


Dodo juice lite - is this a wax? if so, why use it after the tough cost?


jps


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ultimate liquid wax from Meguairs is good stuff


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Swissvax samurai or onyx if you do it often.

If your going all out then crystal rock


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Swissvax samurai or onyx if you do it often.
> 
> If your going all out then crystal rock


Tell me more about this crystal rock 

I wash the car once a week.

Snow Foam
Rinse
2 x Bucket method wash
Rinse
Dry
1 x a month sealant.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

These coatings are very good stuff too, better than wax.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> These coatings are very good stuff too, better than wax.


You talking about the Crystal rock stuff? How do you use the stuff?

Edit - Just seen the price £800 for 200ml 

I'm out.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a bit more affordable,

GYEON Q2 MOHS | GYEON Car Care & Detailing Products

I've treated 2 cars with a likewise product and i'm very impressed, very easy to apply and longer lasting than wax.

Mind you, this will not remove any scratches so you want a polish before using this stuff.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

AdnanK said:


> You talking about the Crystal rock stuff? How do you use the stuff?
> 
> Edit - Just seen the price £800 for 200ml
> 
> I'm out.



In all fairness Swissvax as a product (speaking in terms of ml), seems to last a very long time as you apply so little even with multiple layers.

You could still use the smaller tub and barely use much of that..


----------



## bexxxhill (Jun 13, 2007)

Following on from this excellent advice, are there any preparations for wheels anyone can recommend? I have 'dirty' Nismos and want to clean them up but I don't want to use anything too abrasive which will take off any protective coating. Suggestions?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

bexxxhill said:


> Following on from this excellent advice, are there any preparations for wheels anyone can recommend? I have 'dirty' Nismos and want to clean them up but I don't want to use anything too abrasive which will take off any protective coating. Suggestions?



Auto finesse do a wheel protector kit (including sealant). Check the reviews for that


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

I use Zaino


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Karls said:


> Zaino Z2/6/8 sealant system. If you want to put a wax on top you can but it's not necessary. I think it's great stuff and have been using it for the last 6 years.


+ FK1000P to finish.


----------



## Maciek_ERBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Karls said:


> + FK1000P to finish.


+1 

In my opinion this is very good wax and give really long protect effect. BTW FK 1000P HI gives "glass efect" on paintwork, it`s really good for bright colour


----------

